# Lyoto Machida likely to face Jonny Bones Jones next for the Title!!!



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f2/jon-jones-machidas-sic-name-mentioned-replacement-fight-1669291/



> Jon Jones: "Machidas[sic] name was mentioned" as a replacement fight





> Met with the surgeon today. He has advised me that surgery is not mandatory. We are back talking to Dana about my next opponent


It makes so much sense right now! Rashad got Knocked Out by Lyoto then Lyoto defeated Rua already and won a close decision in almost everybody eyes against Rampage.

And now the Karate Crane Kick to death against the Legend Randy Couture!!! :thumb02:


Give Lyoto his Belt back DANA!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jesus dude, don't speculate and post as if it were fact.

Misleading thread title.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> It makes so much sense right now! Rashad got Knocked Out by Lyoto then *Lyoto defeated Rua already and won a close decision in almost everybody eyes against Rampage*.


Haha, I just love how you make it sound like Machida easily beat Shogun and didn't actually lose against Rampage. And you do it in the same sentence. 

Anyway...

I think Machida beats Jones and I'm dying to see the fight, so bring it on!


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Too early for Lyoto, I'd rather see Rampage or Rashad take Bones on first. Lyoto should get another opponent meanwhile. I know im eager to see him ktfo of Bones too but let it fall in place rather then forcing it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Jesus dude, don't speculate and post as if it were fact.
> 
> Misleading thread title.


Exactly.

Also, no. No to Machida. You don't get a shot for being 1-2 in your last 3 fights and the win over a 47 year old man.

If you want to speculate and say he should of won the Rampage fight...then I can do the same about the first Shogun fight. You don't get credit for running for the first 2 rounds and losing yourself a decision.

Fail.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

If anyone gets a shot before Rashad that is a joke. Rashad deserves it and has been waiting long enough. Give suga the fight FFS!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I would love to see this fight. Machida is one of the few guys at 205 that I want to see competing for the belt. That being said he barely beat Shogun the first time and got brutally KO'd by him the second time. He also LOST to Rampage but redeemed himself against Couture.

He wont be the first fighter to get an unearned title shot so I say bring it on. :thumbsup:

It does sound like Rashad is getting shafted though.:thumbsdown:


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Also, no. No to Machida. You don't get a shot for being 1-2 in your last 3 fights and the win over a 47 year old man.
> 
> ...


This post is a fail.

Lyoto is a former Champion who lost to former Champions, give him some respect.

I can see not deserving a title shot if you are a nobody, but Lyoto is not a nobody. Everyone in this thread seems to think Lyoto stands a chance against Bones, so why not have that fight? I think it makes sense and I'd like to see it!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jumping the gun a bit? Jones will be fighting either Jackson or Hamill next, any other decision is completely retarded and unfair on these two. Unless they scrap Evans vs Davis and go back to the original plan.

But Evans is giving the impression that he probably won't be fighting for Title if he beats Davis, so the only other guys in the top end of the division on a win streak will be Jackson/Hamill winner.

Then, winner of Rua/Griffin will be on the verge of a title shot, that's probably where Machida may come into play to make a No 1 Contender fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Lets wait and see. In most likely outcome would be to go ahead with the original Rashad fight. Thats what I would like to see right now. Theres beef brewing nicely between them which usually equals more hype and more PPV buys. To give Machida the shot would be to lose the opportunity to milk the beef for all its worth.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Jesus dude, don't speculate and post as if it were fact.
> 
> Misleading thread title.


Likely 



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Haha, I just love how you make it sound like Machida easily beat Shogun and didn't actually lose against Rampage. And you do it in the same sentence.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> I think Machida beats Jones and I'm dying to see the fight, so bring it on!


He did! Watched the fight about a hundred times and I don't see how round 1,2 and 3 could possibly be scored in Rua's favour. 

Lyoto won and deserves that W :thumbsup:



xRoxaz said:


> Too early for Lyoto, I'd rather see Rampage or Rashad take Bones on first. Lyoto should get another opponent meanwhile. I know im eager to see him ktfo of Bones too but let it fall in place rather then forcing it.


Rashad has 2 boring decision wins in both he almost got stopped in the third round. 

Machida did beat Rampage if you know how to score and then KO'd Randy with a Crane Kick also KO'd Rashad with a flurry already. 

Lyoto is ahead and deserves this fight!



jonnyg4508 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Also, no. No to Machida. You don't get a shot for being 1-2 in your last 3 fights and the win over a 47 year old man.
> 
> ...


You Fail!

It wouldn't be undeserved at all! See above and show Lyoto some respect please.

He had to wait 8 fights to get his shot at the UFC gold and he still wasn't in line in their eyes.. Lyoto deserves it now!



Brydon said:


> If anyone gets a shot before Rashad that is a joke. Rashad deserves it and has been waiting long enough. Give suga the fight FFS!


See two posts above :thumbsup: 



vilify said:


> I would love to see this fight. Machida is one of the few guys at 205 that I want to see competing for the belt. That being said he barely beat Shogun the first time and got brutally KO'd by him the second time. He also LOST to Rampage but redeemed himself against Couture.
> 
> He wont be the first fighter to get an unearned title shot so I say bring it on. :thumbsup:
> 
> It does sound like Rashad is getting shafted though.:thumbsdown:


Lyoto vs. Jones 



evzbc said:


> This post is a fail.
> 
> Lyoto is a former Champion who lost to former Champions, give him some respect.
> 
> I can see not deserving a title shot if you are a nobody, but Lyoto is not a nobody. Everyone in this thread seems to think Lyoto stands a chance against Bones, so why not have that fight? I think it makes sense and I'd like to see it!


Well said man :thumbsup:




SM33 said:


> Jumping the gun a bit? Jones will be fighting either Jackson or Hamill next, any other decision is completely retarded and unfair on these two. Unless they scrap Evans vs Davis and go back to the original plan.
> 
> But Evans is giving the impression that he probably won't be fighting for Title if he beats Davis, so the only other guys in the top end of the division on a win streak will be Jackson/Hamill winner.
> 
> Then, winner of Rua/Griffin will be on the verge of a title shot, that's probably where Machida may come into play to make a No 1 Contender fight.


Rashad doesn't deserve the shot either, see above for why!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't get it. Why not just have Bones v Rashad and give Machida to Davis? Rampage should be next in line before those two anyway.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wtf... this does not make sense.

Rampage jackson beat the **** out of machida except for round 3. Shogun KO'd Machida HARD. And Machidas last win is over a 47 year old retirement fight. Couture at LHW has a not too great track record. If Machida gets a TS that is a ******* JOKE. Machida is 2 wins away from a deserved TS.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why doesn't anyone understand, Rampage just beat Lyoto. If he beats Hamill and doesn't get the next title shot, he will have a No 1 contender fight. Probably not against Machida, probably against the winner of Rua/Griffin.

All of these guys are currently ahead of Machida. Machida should not be in the next No 1 Contender fight, and he should definitely not be in the next title fight.

You can't ignore all this just because you think Machida should have won against Jackson. It's not like a title fight where they can just rematch because of it's importance, there are other fighters climbing the ladder and Machida should not be fast-tracked for any reason.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Rashad has 2 boring decision wins in both he almost got stopped in the third round.
> 
> Machida did beat Rampage if you know how to score and then KO'd Randy with a Crane Kick also KO'd Rashad with a flurry already.
> 
> Lyoto is ahead and deserves this fight!


While I agree he does and I know he is the only other LHW fighter that can beat Jones right now, I wanna see Machida destroy another opponent, possibly a 3rd match with Rua would be nice but anyone else would do just fine aslong as their top 5. Then the fight with Jon Jones and Machida will be a huge huge event, I want it to be a huge event. Theres ppl on this forum who think he doesn't deserve the title shot again yet, let him dismantle another top contender.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Likely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you preface it with likely, does not mean that the title is misleading in that it is based totally on conjecture rather than a rumor from legitimate source.

I could put "Todd Duffee likely to face Cain in Sengoku!" and it wouldn't make it any less reasonable than this topic.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I don't get it. Why not just have Bones v Rashad and give Machida to Davis? Rampage should be next in line before those two anyway.


See above in my last post on why that isn't true :thumbsup:



SM33 said:


> Why doesn't anyone understand, Rampage just beat Lyoto. If he beats Hamill and doesn't get the next title shot, he will have a No 1 contender fight. Probably not against Machida, probably against the winner of Rua/Griffin.
> 
> All of these guys are currently ahead of Machida. Machida should not be in the next No 1 Contender fight, and he should definitely not be in the next title fight.
> 
> You can't ignore all this just because you think Machida should have won against Jackson. It's not like a title fight where they can just rematch because of it's importance, there are other fighters climbing the ladder and Machida should not be fast-tracked for any reason.


Well a decision isn't always right because in MMA we have a lot of problems with judging and since Rampage refuses to fight for the belt for whatever reason he might have.. :dunno: 

Lyoto deserves it because he has now two wins under his belt just like Rashad only that his wins where much more imressive.



Roflcopter said:


> Because you preface it with likely, does not mean that the title is misleading in that it is based totally on conjecture rather than a rumor from legitimate source.
> 
> I could put "Todd Duffee likely to face Cain in Sengoku!" and it wouldn't make it any less reasonable than this topic.


You should get a dictionary on hand :thumb02:

that might help lol


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Bobby is a real fanboy 
Rashad deserves the next one. And Machida wouldnt even be the next in line, he got almost cut and he wasnt impressive in 3 of his 4 last fights in which he beat up an old man...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> See above in my last post on why that isn't true :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like·ly/ˈlīklē/
Adjective: Such as well might happen or be true; probable.

So apparently Lyoto is probable to fight Jones because BobbyCooper says so.

Not based on anything the UFC or Dana has said. Just blind, baseless conjecture..

What exactly are you on about?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Abrissbirne said:


> Bobby is a real fanboy
> Rashad deserves the next one. And Machida wouldnt even be the next in line, he got almost cut and he wasnt impressive in 3 of his 4 last fights in which he beat up an old man...


He is one of those guys that make being a Fan of a fighter disgusting. His opinion will never be derogatory towards Machida. His mind when it comes to Machida is completely useless and should be taken with a grain of salt/pepper/sugar and anything else you can put on there.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> like·ly/ˈlīklē/
> Adjective: Such as well might happen or be true; probable.
> 
> So apparently Lyoto is probable to fight Jones because BobbyCooper says so.
> ...


likely means wahrscheinlich in my world 

Jonny Bones put this up on Facebook it wasn't my imagination^^


Lyoto likely to face Jones because his name is in the *very small* pot :thumb02: where there is only place for one little ball with a name on it 


Deal with it!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

1-2 In his last 3 fights. There was talk about him being cut to Strikeforce If he had lost against Randy, but now he's no.1 contender? F that!
Forget about Phil Davis and get the fight we want back on.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> 1-2 In his last 3 fights. There was talk about him being cut to Strikeforce If he had lost against Randy, but now he's no.1 contender? F that!
> Forget about Phil Davis and get the fight we want back on.


If you truly believed that they would cut Lyoto and put him on SF if he lost.. then I understand your confusion^^


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Machida has to show he can beat fighters like Rampage and Shogun (he was gifted the first fight, and only just barely) before we even talk title shot. And surely at this stage, regardless of whether or not his wins were sluggish and boring, Rashad has to be first in line. It's not as though there isn't enough time left to still do Evans vs. Jones. What, did the surgery talk put their training behind schedule all of a few weeks? Suck it up and fight you drama queens.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *Machida has to show he can beat fighters like Rampage and Shogun *(he was gifted the first fight, and only just barely) before we even talk title shot. And surely at this stage, regardless of whether or not his wins were sluggish and boring, Rashad has to be first in line. It's not as though there isn't enough time left to still do Evans vs. Jones. What, did the surgery talk put their training behind schedule all of a few weeks? Suck it up and fight you drama queens.


already proven Psycho^^ you live in the past once again buddy  just like you thought a 50 year old would beat him


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> already proven Psycho^^ you live in the past once again buddy  just like you thought a 50 year old would beat him


Certainly not proven. You live in imagination land buddy.

Machida vs Shogun - Close fight but Shogun won. Decision given To Lyoto. 

Machida vs Shogun 2 - Shogun knocks Machida out.

Machida vs Rampage - Rampage wins a close decision (Rd 1 and 2)

Machidas best win is Rashad. (Which truthfully was a great showing by Machida).


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Like I said, Proven!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Like I said, Proven!


He has proven that he CANNOT beat Shogun. I think 1 out of 3 fights he beats Rampage. But thats pure speculation on my part. For all i know Rampage wins 3 out of 3. Or maybe Machida wins 3 out of 4.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Machida shouldn't be taking on Jones right now, I'd like to see him fight Forrest/Bader and then maybe Rampage2/Bader, before getting to Jones after hopefully winning those.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> already proven Psycho^^ you live in the past once again buddy  just like you thought a 50 year old would beat him


The official records see an 'L' next to Machida's name in his bout with Rampage. Regardless of personal opinions or fanboyism, Machida lost that fight. For him to get a title shot ahead of Rampage would be silly. As for Shogun... yes, Machida has a win over him, but I think it's more than apparent who has who's number.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

The main reason Lyoto lost against Page was because of his confidence on the night of the fight. Coming off that first round KO loss to Rua, I knew that he would be overly cautious against Rampage. In the third round, he put on a clinic and showed what he's capable of.

I'd pick him in a rematch against Page with confidence. Lyoto's a top three LHW.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The official records see an 'L' next to Machida's name in his bout with Rampage. Regardless of personal opinions or fanboyism, Machida lost that fight. For him to get a title shot ahead of Rampage would be silly. As for Shogun... yes, Machida has a win over him, but I think it's more than apparent who has who's number.


Sorry, have to respectfully disagree with everthing you just said. 

If you know anything about Fighting, you know that Lyoto won against Jackson. The system is what lost again, not the fighter.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is what should happen (in my humble opinion) 

Preferred Scenario - Just put Rashad v Jones back on, nothing has really changed other than Rashad having been matched up against Davis but this can easily be scrapped. Rashad has earned his shot and deserves it - it would be an injustice if someone else leapfrogs him purely because it was BELIEVED the champ was out of action.

Scenario B - If Rampage beats Hamill, he should clearly become the next number one contender. If the UFC insist on having Rashad v Davis then just wait a little while and announce Rampage (if he wins) as the Jones' next opponent. I dont like this scenario personally, unless Rashad v Jones is made now then we can have Rampage the number one contender. Not doing so creates confusion. 

Scenario C - Lyoto is given the shot, after having been finished by Shogun who was just destroyed by the current Champ, and has already been beaten by Rampage. A win over Couture (impressive as hell by the way) shouldnt be enough to warrant a number one contender bout, ESPECIALLY when its not like there is a lack of contenders. 

THERE IS NO REASON NOT TO GIVE RASHAD HIS SHOT. 



On a side note, i actually think Lyoto would beat Jones. I think he has a style very suited to defeating him - but that doesnt mean a shot is justified now. I'd like to see Machida pick up AT LEAST one more quality win before being touted as No1 contender.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

nobody deserves a title shot with a 1-2 record in this day and age, it was ok 5-10 years ago when there wasnt that many top class fighters gunning for the title, but all the divisions are full with of title contenders now and a 1-2 record just doenst cut it, especially after just recently losing the title in pretty dominant fashion.

I agree its a really fun fight and way more interesting than the rashad fight, but records need to count for something these days or the ufc will lose a little bit of credibility in my eyes. Nobody deserves unwarranted title shots anymore, the sport has come to far for that kind of thing imo.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't like it when people get me excited for no reason Bobby. We're on a break now!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

lol! bobby is a joker . lol, priceless this forum is


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If he's fine they should scrap the Rashad vs Davis fight and proceed as originally planned. 

Meanwhile Davis can fight Machida and if Machida wins he'll get his title shot. I also do not mind seeing Machida spring board up to title contention, but even I see that he should get one more fight in.

Hamill should not be in title contention at this point and neither should Phil Davis. 

1.) Rashad
2.) Rampage
3.) Machida

That's the order I want to see JBJ defend his title. "IF" JBJ takes out all three then enter "THE SPIDER."


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nah Machida needs atleast 2 more wins, there are plenty of fightres in line before him. Also I see Jones utterly smashing poor old Dragon.

I want Evans vs JBJ & Davis vs Machida. Then Winner Rampage/Hamill gets the next shot.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

You know what's funny, if Machida vs Shogun I was fought in K-1, Machida would have won. Punches score a lot more than kicks in K-1, so the judge who actually said "leg kicks aren't that damaging" would have K-1 judges in agreement.

Throw a kick, then cover your face against the counter barrage, and back up, then throw another kick, then cover up and backup again, would not win you a kickboxing match. It's considered a stalling strategy in a striking match.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> nobody deserves a title shot with a 1-2 record in this day and age, it was ok 5-10 years ago when there wasnt that many top class fighters gunning for the title, but all the divisions are full with of title contenders now and a 1-2 record just doenst cut it, especially after just recently losing the title in pretty dominant fashion.
> 
> I agree its a really fun fight and way more interesting than the rashad fight, but records need to count for something these days or the ufc will lose a little bit of credibility in my eyes. Nobody deserves unwarranted title shots anymore, the sport has come to far for that kind of thing imo.


I agree with this.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Also you are a big Lyoto Fan, why would you want him to get KOed by Jones? Jones would be a huge favorite in that fight, even though many consider him as the guy with the best chances.

Me for example, i wouldnt wanna see Cain vs Brock anytime soon, because i dont think the fight would be much different from the first.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f2/jon-jones-machidas-sic-name-mentioned-replacement-fight-1669291/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would love to see that fight...although I think JBJ would dominate Machida badly.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> 1-2 In his last 3 fights. There was talk about him being cut to Strikeforce If he had lost against Randy, but now he's no.1 contender? F that!
> Forget about Phil Davis and get the fight we want back on.


The only talk about strikeforce was from within this board, which has no jurisdiction on anything.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

astrallite said:


> You know what's funny, if Machida vs Shogun I was fought in K-1, Machida would have won. Punches score a lot more than kicks in K-1, so the judge who actually said "leg kicks aren't that damaging" would have K-1 judges in agreement.
> 
> Throw a kick, then cover your face against the counter barrage, and back up, then throw another kick, then cover up and backup again, would not win you a kickboxing match. It's considered a stalling strategy in a striking match.


Good thing we're talking MMA then.

'Kicks aren't that damaging'... likely coming from a judge who's never taken one.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f2/jon-jones-machidas-sic-name-mentioned-replacement-fight-1669291/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No No No Machida needs another win under his belt otherwise its bullshit. 





vilify said:


> I would love to see this fight. Machida is one of the few guys at 205 that I want to see competing for the belt. That being said he barely beat Shogun the first time and got brutally KO'd by him the second time. He also LOST to Rampage but redeemed himself against Couture.
> 
> He wont be the first fighter to get an unearned title shot so I say bring it on. :thumbsup:
> 
> It does sound like Rashad is getting shafted though.:thumbsdown:


Sounds like ? My boy is being shafted on daily basis it seems. I hope he whips the **** outta Davies and Jones.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

We should all just Twitter the shiet outta of Dana.

Bring Rashad vs JBJ back as originally planned. That would sell serious cake. 

If Rampage win he faces the winner although I REALLY want to see how Rampage fares against JBJ. Think about it. Rampage arguably has THE toughest head in all of MMA next to Hendo, Hunt, Cabbage, Big Foot, etc. If he gets KTFO by JBJ that shows you can't fight power with power as another poster mentioned which is an excellent point. So enter Machida and if he can't do it you know who to call..."The Ghostbusters." Actually "The Spider."


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> We should all just Twitter the shiet outta of Dana.
> 
> Bring Rashad vs JBJ back as originally planned. That would sell serious cake.
> 
> If Rampage win he faces the winner although I REALLY want to see how Rampage fares against JBJ. Think about it. *Rampage arguably has THE toughest head in all of MMA* next to Hendo, Hunt, Cabbage, Big Foot, etc. If he gets KTFO by JBJ that shows you can't fight power with power as another poster mentioned which is an excellent point. So enter Machida and if he can't do it you know who to call..."The Ghostbusters." Actually "The Spider."


lol, he got ktfo in Pride by Wanderlei, so that takes him off the list of the best chin in all of MMA, but yeah he does have a solid one.

Anyways Jon Jones isn't gonna stand with him anyways, he's gonna look to put him on the ground asap, and Jon Jones hasnt knocked any1 out in UFC so I doubt he's gonna come even remotely close to doing it to Rampage.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Machida would win. Jones hasn't faced anyone like him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Nah Machida needs atleast 2 more wins, there are plenty of fightres in line before him. *Also I see Jones utterly smashing poor old Dragon.*
> 
> I want Evans vs JBJ & Davis vs Machida. Then Winner Rampage/Hamill gets the next shot.


There is absolutely no way Machida loses this fight! In MAYBE 5 years from now.. I would give Jones a chance.



astrallite said:


> You know what's funny, if Machida vs Shogun I was fought in K-1, Machida would have won. Punches score a lot more than kicks in K-1, so the judge who actually said "leg kicks aren't that damaging" would have K-1 judges in agreement.
> 
> Throw a kick, then cover your face against the counter barrage, and back up, then throw another kick, then cover up and backup again, would not win you a kickboxing match. It's considered a stalling strategy in a striking match.


Thats very true! Kicking and then cover up isn't accepted i the striking community for a very good reason. Reason why Shogun lost cleary via UD. 



Abrissbirne said:


> Also you are a big Lyoto Fan, why would you want him to get KOed by Jones? Jones would be a huge favorite in that fight, even though many consider him as the guy with the best chances.
> 
> Me for example, i wouldnt wanna see Cain vs Brock anytime soon, because i dont think the fight would be much different from the first.


How can a rookie KO a Karate Master? You guys live in your little Dream World.. where JBJ is this unbeatable monster because he has a 80 reach lol :sarcastic12: Thats about as hilarious as it gets. The guy can not strike and he can not get Lyoto down either.

He is in for another Highlight Reel!

You guys buy into the typical "unbeatable" Fighter hype ones again.. No he is not and first of all he needs to fight a top 5 guy first.

No Shogun wasn't top 5 that night, barrely top 40.



mastodon2222 said:


> Would love to see that fight...although I think JBJ would dominate Machida badly.


See above :thumbsup:



METALLICA_RULES said:


> Machida would win. Jones hasn't faced anyone like him.


A voice of reason behind all this mess! :thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Machida would win. Jones hasn't faced anyone like him.


... because Machida fights dudes like Bones every day, I suppose?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

xRoxaz said:


> lol, he got ktfo in Pride by Wanderlei, so that takes him off the list of the best chin in all of MMA, but yeah he does have a solid one.
> 
> Anyways Jon Jones isn't gonna stand with him anyways, he's gonna look to put him on the ground asap, and Jon Jones hasnt knocked any1 out in UFC so I doubt he's gonna come even remotely close to doing it to Rampage.


True, but check out the first fight and count how many KNEES Rampage took before it was waived off as a TKO/KO. The second fight he also took quite a few. Most mortals would have been KOed a long time ago. Even against Machida he took some solid shots in that flurry, but shook it off. Anybody can get KOed, it's just takes a lot of shots to rattle Rampage's skull...haha. I just think it'll be interesting to see "IF" JBJ can TKO Rampage. He's as tough as it gets. I mean JBJ made Shogun tap and that was pretty surprising. 

Vlad vs Rampage would be interesting as I find em to have similar body builds and fighting styles.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> There is absolutely no way Machida loses this fight! In MAYBE 5 years from now.. I would give Jones a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he can....standing, but im 99% sure he can take Machida down & smash him there. I mean he has faced almost only good/great wrestlers and he ragdolled them with ease. I know Machida has good TDD and is elusive, but when he leaps in for a barrage against Jones he will get caught by those long arms and possibly suplexed on his head and then GnPed for the stoppage. I can't see it go any other way. But I know how much you love Machida Bobby so I guess we'll just have to see if the fight happens


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> You know what's funny, if Machida vs Shogun I was fought in K-1, Machida would have won. Punches score a lot more than kicks in K-1, so the judge who actually said "leg kicks aren't that damaging" would have K-1 judges in agreement.
> 
> Throw a kick, then cover your face against the counter barrage, and back up, then throw another kick, then cover up and backup again, would not win you a kickboxing match. It's considered a stalling strategy in a striking match.


I think you'll find that Rua landed more effective punches anyway... Ask Machida if leg kicks aren't that damaging, I very much doubt he'll agree with your 'judges'.



> Thats very true! Kicking and then cover up isn't accepted i the striking community for a very good reason. Reason why Shogun lost cleary via UD.


WOW... Bobby that is awful. You have your moments, some pretty good ones and some terribly bad ones, like this thread, but this comment is shocking.

Kicking and covering up is not accepted? What is then, throwing a punch then running forward with your chin stuck out and hands in your pockets?

Of course, Shogun clearly lost a UD, because he kicked ten shades of s**t out of a guy for 25 minutes, taking minimal damage, and it's an 'unnaccepted' strategy. You've really picked up on something here Bobby, the fighters are missing out. If they just run backwards and get kicked all the time, they will win.

Machida is nowhere near being No 1 Contender; Evans, Rampage, Rua, Griffin, Davis if he wins his next fight, are ALL ahead of him until he beats one of them, which he will have to do before he fights for the title, he'll probably have to face more than one of them, get some reality in ya.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Shogun-Machida I- rua kills machidas legs and body with kicks and makes machida actually bleed, judges make bad decision and give it to machida even when his head was bowed in sorrow

Shogun-Machida II- Rua says F the judges and KO's Machida in less than a round ending the streak of lyoto

Machida-Rampage - rampage wins close rounds 1 and 2 and Machida has a good little flurry but nearly gets dunk on his head and wins the round but not the fight

Machida-Couture- Machida looks decent before the crane kick was clipped by a left hook from randy and a few punches.

if this road gives him a title shot i dont know what to believe in anymore.

also i do think machida would beat jones but he does not deserve it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> I don't think he can....standing, but im 99% sure he can take Machida down & smash him there. I mean he has faced almost only good/great wrestlers and he ragdolled them with ease. I know Machida has good TDD and is elusive, but when he leaps in for a barrage against Jones he will get caught by those long arms and possibly suplexed on his head and then GnPed for the stoppage. I can't see it go any other way. But I know how much you love Machida Bobby so I guess we'll just have to see if the fight happens


Ohh you are in for a reality check then my friend 

I don't deny that he could get Lyoto down with a vicous amount of effort in it.. but there is nothing which makes me believe he can do that over and over again which he would need to archive in order to win.

And if he spends to much time on the feet with Lyoto he is about to go down. The gap like I said many times is huge strking wise!



SM33 said:


> I think you'll find that Rua landed more effective punches anyway... Ask Machida if leg kicks aren't that damaging, I very much doubt he'll agree with your 'judges'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only thing Shogun did was kick and cover up. Lyoto went in there for the kill, he tried to end this fight right there right here. He didn't even care about those kicks.. he took them and went for the Knock Out Punch instead :thumbsup:

This debate has been done to death.. you can't win!



UFC_OWNS said:


> Shogun-Machida I- rua kills machidas legs and body with kicks and makes machida actually bleed, judges make bad decision and give it to machida even when his head was bowed in sorrow
> 
> Shogun-Machida II- Rua says F the judges and KO's Machida in less than a round ending the streak of lyoto
> 
> ...


Lol^^ you need to get your glasses fixed Owns!

Randy vs. Machida was one of the worst beatdowns in UFC history.

Right up there with Rashad vs. Machida

and.. Silva vs. Forrest!


Infact...

Lyoto is the only guy available right now. Jones would have a 6-7 month layoff otherwise and thats not acceptable for a Champ when you aren't injured.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ohh you are in for a reality check then my friend
> 
> I don't deny that he could get Lyoto down with a vicous amount of effort in it.. but there is nothing which makes me believe he can do that over and over again which he would need to archive in order to win.
> 
> ...


no way was it a beatdown it was pretty close until the kick,rashad should get the shot its getting stupid right now.

rashad vs jones
rampage-hamill winner
lyoto vs rua/griffin winner


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no way was it a beatdown it was pretty close until the kick,rashad should get the shot its getting stupid right now.
> 
> rashad vs jones
> rampage-hamill winner
> lyoto vs rua/griffin winner


Like I said, you probably need to check your glasses!

Randy landed one left hand thats it!

Lyoto did whatever he wanted in there. If you think that fight was close.. then well you have no clue whatsoever you are talking about.:thumbsdown:

Lyoto was worlds apart that night! 

Just like when he fought the number 1 contender now Rashad Evans lol 

If you think Rashad is ahead of Lyoto you need to rewatch that fight!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Like I said, you probably need to check your glasses!
> 
> Randy landed one left hand thats it!
> 
> ...


but then i could say you need to rewatch rua-machida without biased glasses on. randy was not bleeding or visibly hurt so it cant at all be a beatdown and it also came out of nowhere the finish. evans got beatdown for sure back then but i out that down to an awful gameplan which rashad and others also said and jackson was too busy helping jones to put a lot of time into his gameplan.

and all this still doesnt change my mind that jones loses to machida im just stating my facts


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> but then i could say you need to rewatch rua-machida without biased glasses on. randy was not bleeding or visibly hurt so it cant at all be a beatdown and it also came out of nowhere the finish. evans got beatdown for sure back then but i out that down to an awful gameplan which rashad and others also said and jackson was too busy helping jones to put a lot of time into his gameplan.
> 
> and all this still doesnt change my mind that jones loses to machida im just stating my facts


Owns you make me worried about ya..

you don't need to bleed to get beaten down. 

Silva vs. Forrest? Did Forrest bleed? 

A beatdown is a beatdown and Rashad as did Couture got Knocked Out and couldn't even touch Lyoto in there fights.

You need to accept the fact that Lyoto is worlds apart and if Rashad is trying to get Lyoto down.. well he is going to be in a world of trouble cause Lyoto is the best defensive Wrestler and Clinch fighter in the game today.

Your just dreaming Owns..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Owns you make me worried about ya..
> 
> you don't need to bleed to get beaten down.
> 
> ...


this is all speculation until rashad fights machida again with a good gameplan, randy is not rampage(whom machida lost to) or rua(whom he lost to) or even davis(not faced yet) randy is old enough to be my granddaddy 
. i cant be dreaming if i am completely unbiased on an opinion mr bobby, and lyotos record should be 16-3 but i digress:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> this is all speculation until rashad fights machida again with a good gameplan, randy is not rampage(whom machida lost to) or rua(whom he lost to) or even davis(not faced yet) randy is old enough to be my granddaddy
> . i cant be dreaming if i am completely unbiased on an opinion mr bobby, and lyotos record should be 16-3 but i digress:thumb02:


Even if it were.. it wouldn't change the fact that he would manhandle the *current* number 1 contender again, again and again!!!

On a side note.. I made current bold!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Even if it were.. it wouldn't change the fact that he would manhandle the *current* number 1 contender again, again and again!!!


well as they say i think we will have to agree to disagree......


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well as they say i think we will have to agree to disagree......


thats the easiest way out of a pothole Sir :thumb02:

you are eligible to go that way Owns!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Another classic Machida thread in the making. Really enjoying this.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

evzbc said:


> This post is a fail.
> 
> Lyoto is a former Champion who lost to former Champions, give him some respect.
> 
> I can see not deserving a title shot if you are a nobody, but Lyoto is not a nobody. Everyone in this thread seems to think Lyoto stands a chance against Bones, so why not have that fight? I think it makes sense and I'd like to see it!


He is a good fighter, and stands a better shot than most all. 

But it is absurd to think he deserves it at this moment. 

Rashad deserves it should he win. Phil deserves it should he beat the clear #1 contender. Page deserves it if he looks impressive over Hamill.

I'm sick of people acting like he beat Rampage. He didn't. He ran for 2 rounds and lost himself the decision. Tough luck. 

He deserves it soon enough. But he should have to beat someone other than Randy freaking Couture to get it. Especially when there are 2 or 3 other guys more deserving right now.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> He is one of those guys that make being a Fan of a fighter disgusting. His opinion will never be derogatory towards Machida. His mind when it comes to Machida is completely useless and should be taken with a grain of salt/pepper/sugar and anything else you can put on there.


Sometimes I find it difficult to understand what Bobby is saying when he has Lyoto's balls all up in his mouth.

Hey if he says Machida clearly beat Shogun, and beat Rampage...well then I guess it must be true.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He is a good fighter, and stands a better shot than most all.
> 
> But it is absurd to think he deserves it at this moment.
> 
> ...


Well, then we are in for over a half a year long layoff with the Champ, without having any kind of injury.. makes sense..


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I would love to see JBJ vs Machida.

Rampage vs Shogun, too.

Phil Davis vs Rashad is another good one, as is Tito vs Bader.

:thumbsup:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Well, then we are in for over a half a year long layoff with the Champ, without having any kind of injury.. makes sense..


Look, we get that you love Machida and all but you are taking this a bit too far. Even a prime Couture would fall to Machida, so it was the perfect match up for him. Dana knew that, Machida knew that, everyone did. Beating Randy, as much as I respect the older man, does not..I repeat, NOT earn him a title shot, no matter how spectacular the finish was. Seriously dude, I always felt that your infatuation for Machida was a bit kooky but this is just taking the cake. 

For the record, I think Machida's one of the best LHW's out there, but until he at least beats somebody within the top 5, he shouldn't be anywhere near a title shot. Officially, he was a 2 fight losing streak prior to that fight. Unofficially he was on a 3 fight win streak, specially in Dana's eyes. Machida was THIS close to being cut and now you think he deserves a shot at the championship other the likes of Rashad, Davis and Hamill because he, what, did a jumping flash kick? Get real, dude.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Would be absolute bollacks if machida gets a title shot, and im a fan of his.

The guy just lost to rampage and beat an over the hill couture after losing to shogun (arguably twice??). Not even joking matt hammil deserves a title shot more than this guy. Title shots are supposed to be earned not handed out, machida is 1-2 in his last three matches!

IMO either cancel davis vs rashad and do evans vs jones or let the winner of rampage/hammill have a title shot.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> If you think Rashad is ahead of Lyoto you need to rewatch that fight!


If you mean ahead of Machida in regards to the LHW rankings then hell yes, Rashad is ahead of Machida. Like I said in my previous post, Rashad wasn't on a 3 fight losing streak prior to beating Randy Coture. In fact, if I remember correctly, Rampage, the geezer Rashad dominated beat Machida prior to beating Couture, didn't he? 

If you are referring to general talent, well that's up for debate, isn't it? Yes Machida bested Rashad in their one fight together. I believe it happened exactly around this time TWO years ago. Since then, Rashad immediately rebounded back over that loss. Machida didn't.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Look, we get that you love Machida and all but you are taking this a bit too far. Even a prime Couture would fall to Machida, so it was the perfect match up for him. Dana knew that, Machida knew that, everyone did. Beating Randy, as much as I respect the older man, does not..I repeat, NOT earn him a title shot, no matter how spectacular the finish was. Seriously dude, I always felt that your infatuation for Machida was a bit kooky but this is just taking the cake.
> 
> For the record, I think Machida's one of the best LHW's out there, but until he at least beats somebody within the top 5, he shouldn't be anywhere near a title shot. Officially, he was a 2 fight losing streak prior to that fight. Unofficially he was on a 3 fight win streak, specially in Dana's eyes. Machida was THIS close to being cut and now you think he deserves a shot at the championship other the likes of Rashad, Davis and Hamill because he, what, did a jumping flash kick? Get real, dude.


Look, first of all if you really thought they would cut Lyoto you are out of your mind.

Secondly, what has your comment to do with the one I wrote? 

For some awkward reason.. they don't put Rashad in there anymore and don't ask me why.. I don't get it!

Now back to what I wrote there! I basically said, that there is nobody who can challenge Jones right now other then Lyoto. Thats why his name is in the dicussion cause he is the only worthy LHW out there who is not booked to fight anybody yet.
*
If you don't want to see a LHW Title fight in the next 7-8 months.. well thats up to you!*

Understand?


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Well, then we are in for over a half a year long layoff with the Champ, without having any kind of injury.. makes sense..


1. Jones does have an injury.

2. It's already been two months, and the surgeon gave Jones a cast for his hand while telling him not to train until June 11th. So that's almost three months before he can start training for a fight.

I'm guessing that no matter who gets the nod to fight Jones, it'll be at least a six month layoff for Jones.


Personally, I'm fine with Machida getting a title fight with Jones before Evans or Rampage, since I think he's a better fighter than either of them. But I doubt Dana will give it to him based on the way he looked when he answered a Brazilian reporter's question about Machida being close to a title shot.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Blimey. Assuming the fight happens, I for one am quite keen to see what happens to Cooper if Lyoto loses.

I'm guessing something like...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Jones vs Rashad
Machida vs Mr.Wonderful

I really can't see how Dana could give a title shot to anyone else, if anything, scrap the Rashad/Davis fight. Machida surely doesn't deserve a title shot coming off 3 losses and a win against Randy.

And for those of you crying on how the LHW title is sidelined for a bit, do you realize that JBJ fought 4 times in a year, and took the title shot, even though it was a month away after his last win. Even if this injury talk wasn't in place, he deserved some time off, and if he said he wanted 3-4 months off, people would be crying that he ducking Rashad.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL @ the '_____ would win because ______ hasn't faced anyone like him' logic... if it can so be called.

Jones hadn't faced anyone like Shogun, either. Or Vera for that matter. I'll be the first man out of the gate to knock JBJ on any given day. I think he's a smug SOB, but as a fighter, the kid is a gem. And a rare one at that. If we can rely on foolish words like JBJ hasn't faced anyone like Machida, then bet your arse it works in reverse. Who has Lyoto faced that's 'like' Jon Jones? And if Rampage can bully Machida and hold him against a cage, what do you think JBJ is going to do? Lord, the Machida fans can be as bad as the Silva fans. I almost want to see this fight just so JBJ can end this madness before talk of a second Machida era gets out of control.

The man is 2-1 in his last 3. I sincerely hope he's on the comeback trail, as he is very much a special fighter. That said, he has to do more than defeat a 47 year old Randy Couture, who himself realized he was on his last legs, to earn a title shot. Of course, if we could set fanboyism aside and appeal to some actual logic and reason, this would be more than obvious. If anyone who knows fighting knows Machida beat Rampage, then why is it only one person in this thread is making the claim? Fighters used to have to earn a title shot, and they did it by proving they were the undisputed number two in the division. Man, do I ever miss those days.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> LOL @ the '_____ would win because ______ hasn't faced anyone like him' logic... if it can so be called.
> 
> Jones hadn't faced anyone like Shogun, either. Or Vera for that matter. I'll be the first man out of the gate to knock JBJ on any given day. I think he's a smug SOB, but as a fighter, the kid is a gem. And a rare one at that. If we can rely on foolish words like JBJ hasn't faced anyone like Machida, then bet your arse it works in reverse. Who has Lyoto faced that's 'like' Jon Jones? And if Rampage can bully Machida and hold him against a cage, what do you think JBJ is going to do? Lord, the Machida fans can be as bad as the Silva fans. I almost want to see this fight just so JBJ can end this madness before talk of a second Machida era gets out of control.
> 
> The man is 2-1 in his last 3. I sincerely hope he's on the comeback trail, as he is very much a special fighter. That said, he has to do more than defeat a 47 year old Randy Couture, who himself realized he was on his last legs, to earn a title shot. Of course, if we could set fanboyism aside and appeal to some actual logic and reason, this would be more than obvious. If anyone who knows fighting knows Machida beat Rampage, then why is it only one person in this thread is making the claim? Fighters used to have to earn a title shot, and they did it by proving they were the undisputed number two in the division. Man, do I ever miss those days.


I agree, and Machida being my favourite fighter as well. I just think he needs to atleast have another fight before he can be put in for a title shot. 

I want to see Rashad or Rampage against Jones first while Machida dukes it out with Shogun one more time or another top 5, and when all is set then let the 2 of the best LHW right now square off to be one of the biggest events in history, which would be; Machida vs Jones.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> LOL @ the '_____ would win because ______ hasn't faced anyone like him' logic... if it can so be called.
> 
> Jones hadn't faced anyone like Shogun, either. Or Vera for that matter. I'll be the first man out of the gate to knock JBJ on any given day. I think he's a smug SOB, but as a fighter, the kid is a gem. And a rare one at that. If we can rely on foolish words like JBJ hasn't faced anyone like Machida, then bet your arse it works in reverse. Who has Lyoto faced that's 'like' Jon Jones? And if Rampage can bully Machida and hold him against a cage, what do you think JBJ is going to do? Lord, the Machida fans can be as bad as the Silva fans. I almost want to see this fight just so JBJ can end this madness before talk of a second Machida era gets out of control.
> 
> The man is 2-1 in his last 3. I sincerely hope he's on the comeback trail, as he is very much a special fighter. That said, he has to do more than defeat a 47 year old Randy Couture, who himself realized he was on his last legs, to earn a title shot. Of course, if we could set fanboyism aside and appeal to some actual logic and reason, this would be more than obvious. If anyone who knows fighting knows Machida beat Rampage, then why is it only one person in this thread is making the claim? *Fighters used to have to earn a title shot, and they did it by proving they were the undisputed number two in the division. Man, do I ever miss those days.*


Well.. the thing is it doesn't always work that way. Lyoto had to wait a Lifetime to finally get a shot at the UFC Belt and these morons still weren't willing to give him the shot at that time. He still wasn't in line for the Title Shot.. do you realize how f.ucking crazy that was? 

Now ask yourself.. was that fair? Is that Fair after all he had already done in the Sport of MMA??

Nothing is fair in this World and if Lyoto gets the shot now, it would only be redemption for what the UFC did with him in the past!

Was it fair to put JBJ in there against Shogun Rua? Hell No!! The guy hasn't even beaten a top 5 guy at the time. 

Nothing is fair! It's not about that anyway.. it's about Money and Money only!!!

And a Karate Crane Kick sells and prints Dollar Bills $$$








Everything whats been said by myself has just been confirmed ones again by the man himself :thumbsup:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Everything whats been said by myself has just been confirmed ones again by the man himself


"Yeah uh me and Dana talked.. uh we're talking about maybe fighting the winner of Rashad and Davis uh... maybe Machida or Rampage... whatever they're all fun..."

Doesn't mean he is fighting Machida next, Machida is the least likely one in that statement. Dana isn't going to shelf Machida and wait for Jones to come back so they can fight, by the time Jones is back, we'll have winners from Rampage/Hamill, Evans/Davis, Rua/Griffin, and Lyoto will probably have fought again by that time too.

Start the topic after Machida beats one of them.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> True, but check out the first fight and count *how many KNEES Rampage took before it was waived off as a TKO/KO.* The second fight he also took quite a few. Most mortals would have been KOed a long time ago. Even against Machida he took some solid shots in that flurry, but shook it off. Anybody can get KOed, it's just takes a lot of shots to rattle Rampage's skull...haha. I just think it'll be interesting to see "IF" JBJ can TKO Rampage. He's as tough as it gets. I mean JBJ made Shogun tap and that was pretty surprising.
> 
> Vlad vs Rampage would be interesting as I find em to have similar body builds and fighting styles.












If that looks like a tko to you then im sorry for you. Cuz he almost looks dead to me.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> LOL @ the '_____ would win because ______ hasn't faced anyone like him' logic... if it can so be called.
> 
> Jones hadn't faced anyone like Shogun, either. Or Vera for that matter. I'll be the first man out of the gate to knock JBJ on any given day. I think he's a smug SOB, but as a fighter, the kid is a gem. And a rare one at that. If we can rely on foolish words like JBJ hasn't faced anyone like Machida, then bet your arse it works in reverse. Who has Lyoto faced that's 'like' Jon Jones? And if Rampage can bully Machida and hold him against a cage, what do you think JBJ is going to do? Lord, the Machida fans can be as bad as the Silva fans. I almost want to see this fight just so JBJ can end this madness before talk of a second Machida era gets out of control.
> 
> The man is 2-1 in his last 3. I sincerely hope he's on the comeback trail, as he is very much a special fighter. That said, he has to do more than defeat a 47 year old Randy Couture, who himself realized he was on his last legs, to earn a title shot. Of course, if we could set fanboyism aside and appeal to some actual logic and reason, this would be more than obvious. If anyone who knows fighting knows Machida beat Rampage, then why is it only one person in this thread is making the claim? Fighters used to have to earn a title shot, and they did it by proving they were the undisputed number two in the division. Man, do I ever miss those days.


Exactly this! even though agreeing with Sonnens biggest fan makes me feel dirty inside I really can't help agreeing with such a sensible post.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

All i want to see is a Rampage vs Machida rematch because that decision was bullshit


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> "Yeah uh me and Dana talked.. uh we're talking about maybe fighting the winner of Rashad and Davis uh... maybe Machida or Rampage... whatever they're all fun..."
> 
> Doesn't mean he is fighting Machida next, Machida is the least likely one in that statement. Dana isn't going to shelf Machida and wait for Jones to come back so they can fight, by the time Jones is back, we'll have winners from Rampage/Hamill, Evans/Davis, Rua/Griffin, and Lyoto will probably have fought again by that time too.
> 
> Start the topic after Machida beats one of them.


Never said he would be fighting Machida. I guess most people on here don't have the word "likely" in their personal vocabulary for some reason :confused02:

Machida is indeed *likely* to face Jones next if.. I quote JBJ the winner of Davis vs. Rashad takes too long (which of course it is, cause the fight is scheduled for 133) which is back in August lol 

Or B, Rampage perhaps Machida. 

Since Rampage doesn't want to fight for a Championsip Belt for a long, long time now.. *what you like to deny for some reason.. *what makes you think he would now? He most likely doesn't want to be in a Championship clause.. because of his "movie career". It's written in the Stars with Rampage.. also first of all he needs to get past Hammil anyway.


And since Lyoto put on a great, great performance against Rampage and BEAT him under normal Fighting Rules *(how a fight should be scored*).. he is the most likely option right now!


Leaves us with The Dragon right now.. if you like it or not!

On top of all this comes the Crane Kick which prints Dollar Bills all around the Globe!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bobby I don't know how to debate with you anymore, every single point to your argument is fictional.

Rampage doesn't want to fight for the belt... says who?

Lyoto put on a great, great performance against Rampage and beat him... probably on your Xbox yes but not at UFC 123, it was the other way around.

And Machida will get the next shot because he beat Couture with a rare-in-MMA kick, which somehow makes everyone more money than any other type of fight result?

I'm starting to wonder if all your posts are one big joke, you consistantly make things up and then use them in debates as if they are fact. Just not sure what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

mmhh.. I guess it's pointless to debate with you dude :sarcastic12:

Even Toxic told you how many times Rampage refused to fight for a Championship Belt..


keep ignoring the simple facts :confused05:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I doubt Machida will get the next shot, the worst way to look at his record is 1-2, i don't think he will get a title shot without beating a proper contender, which Couture wasn't.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> If that looks like a tko to you then im sorry for you. Cuz he almost looks dead to me.


nah he's talking about the first not the second.


----------

